# Anal plug



## JMH91 (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.coloplast.co.uk/peristeen-anal-plug-en-gb.aspx

Has anyone tried such a product? It says it stops odors.

I am thinking of trying it... but I don't think this is available in my country

I used to have, rolled up piece of toilet paper, before PTQ. But, I found, this made more mucus. After PTQ, was no real mucus leak anymore so I gave up. Maybe proper product like anal plug stops odor?


----------

